# بلوكات اوتوكاد



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2007)

اتمني ان تكون مشاركاتي تاتي بما هو جديد عن ذي قبل


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*تابع*

تابع البلوكات


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*لسه تابع برضه*

تابع البلوكات


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*لسه في تاني*

تابع البلوكات


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*كده خلاص*

اتمنى ان اكون قد اتيت بما هو جديد
:19: 
انا في خدمة اي من يطلب المساعدة ساحاول ان ابذل جهدي بما عندي لتلبية ما استطيع عليه
....................
...كل بمشيئة الله تعالى والله الموفق...​


----------



## nassermaya (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي ناصر


----------



## mahmouda (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا أخي العزيز علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## agui (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي alpha bidoo وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
اللهم اجعلها صدقة جارية له.


----------



## alpha bidoo (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك انت يا اخي agui ولك جزيل الشكر على ردك الجميل


----------



## zizo (20 أبريل 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد كامل احمد عمر (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## alpha bidoo (21 أبريل 2007)

الشكر كل الشكر لله اولا ثم لكل من قام بالرد الطيب


----------



## sd-_-bs (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخويه على هالمجهود الطيب .... استفدت من البلوكات


----------



## سايكو (1 مايو 2007)

متشكر علي مجهودك العظيم


----------



## عاشق منير (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا جدا يا باشا 
مع تحيات شمال سيناء


----------



## لمياء سليمان (21 أغسطس 2007)

بالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزيل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لك وبجد شكرا على الاستفاده الحلوة دي ونامل منكم المزيد


----------



## أحمد الخير (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن النسر (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا عسل


----------



## الرجل الطموح (23 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزي المهندس البي بيدك وان شاء الله دائما بدك...
انا مهتم للرسم عبر الاوتوكاد واعجبتني كثيرا هذه البلوكات الجاهزة لكن عملي يتخصص في مجال التكييف المركزي ( دكتات , سبالت , جلر , منضومات التكييف .....) فاذا كان لديك ما تفيدني به ارجو ارساله لي ولك مني اطيب واخلص الاماني


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخوي


----------



## alawsey (23 أغسطس 2007)

حبيبي شكرا جزيلا على البلوكات يارب يبارك بجهودك وتعبك ويديمك النه
تحياتي الك وتقبل مروري


----------



## arch_alduribi (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ..... من جد.... شكراً
وأتمنى منك المزيد...


----------



## c_maged (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمادة الحطاب (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى فى الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.
وياريت لو عندك بلوكات أبواب وشبابيك 3d


----------



## arch. omar (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك 
..................................


----------



## م أبوعبدالله (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرأ

مجهود رائع ..


----------



## م أبوعبدالله (9 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك..

مجهود رائع..


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوور على البلوكات


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر عبدالوهاب (24 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر..........


----------



## عمارة و حضارة (24 يناير 2008)

تحياتي لك اخي 
وتقبل مروري


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## أم نبيل (9 أبريل 2009)

لاسف لم يفتح معي الصور وشكرا لك


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

ممتاز ورائع جدا


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

بلوكات روعة


----------



## Mr.khaleel (22 مارس 2010)

تسلم ياغالي 
الله يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود الرائع 
وشكرا لك


----------



## morrale (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك يا اخي*​


----------



## architect 13 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا لك اخي ....._
_يعطيك الف عافية ع هالمجهود الرائع ...._
_دمت بود...تقبل مروري_


----------



## The Imaginative (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً، كنت بحاجة ماسة اليها.


----------



## walid1963 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر
نتظر المزيد


----------



## خالد الذكر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*طلب مهم*

رسم قطعة ارض مساحة 10*20 م
واجه وحيده (10م) والجار من ثلاث اتجاهات
ارجو تقسيمها الى شقتين كل شقة ( 3غرف وصالة وحمام ومطبخ )
الترخيص ثلاث ادوار وفى الدورالارضى يتم ترك 1.5م للشارع
ارجو ان يكون السلم ليس على الواجه الشارع
ليس ضرورى الدور الارضى تكون الشقة من 3غرف ممكن شقة 2غرفة
وارجو رسم الواجه ايضا ولكم جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## aswanty (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## وفاء سالم (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## معماري حائر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ahoopoe (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرالك


----------



## mohdaoui (23 ديسمبر 2010)

merci jazil achokr akhi


----------



## صفاء ماهر (9 مارس 2011)

طيب وين الرابط بتاع التحميل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## 1948 (29 مارس 2011)

ما اروعك


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مايوش (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmedislam44 (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عامر عمر خليل (14 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alaakut3 (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا نريد المزيد


----------



## elbadree (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يامهندس


----------



## ليدو العقرب (4 فبراير 2013)

الف الف مليون شكرا وتسلم الايادي


----------

